# 1 toter Pixel umtauschen?



## manimani89 (25. Juni 2019)

hallo habe dieses tolle gerät bekommen LG Electronics UltraGear 34GK950G-B ab €' '1050,31 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich. leider ist 1 pixel tot und man sieht ihn nur wenn man genau hinsieht und bei dunklem hintergrund bei farben sieht man ihn nicht. würdet ihr den monitor nochmal zurückschicken? problem ist das ich dann wieder 10 tage warten kann und dann auch nicht sicher ist ob der keine pixelfehler hat. hat wer erfahrung wie häufig sowas bei 3440x1440 ist? danke


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: 1 toter pixel umtauschen?*

Um was für einen Monitor mit welcher Schadensklasse handelt es sich denn?

Pixelfehlerklasse 2 Marktübliche Displays (Monitore, Laptop´s, Tablet PC etc)
 Heller Pixel = 2
 Dunkler Pixel = 2
 Heller Subpixel = 1-5
 Dunkler Subpixel = 1-10
Quelle:  Pixelfehler - Pixelfehlerklassen - ISO 9241-307





Ich kaufe, um zu null Fehlerpixeln zu kommen, immer selektierte Monitore. Kostet nicht viel mehr.


----------



## manimani89 (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: 1 toter pixel umtauschen?*

das ist egal da ich ja umtauschrecht habe. wollte nur wissen ob das öfters vorkommt und ob auch leute hier sind die auch pixelfehler haben? gerät ist oben verlinkt. wo bekomme ich so einen vorselektiert??


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: 1 toter pixel umtauschen?*

Der "übliche" Weg ist, sich 3-5 Monitor zusenden zu lassen, alle Bildfehler zu bewerten und sich den besten zu nehmen. Da man die Monitore immer der Reihe nach bekommt, können sie auch mit jedem Monitor schlechter werden und irgendwann sperrt einen der Händler genervt. Du musst entscheiden, oder Dich der Pixel stört oder nicht. Ein Reklamationsgrund ist es nicht und tote dunklere Pixel gibt es sehr häufig.



manimani89 schrieb:


> wo bekomme ich so einen vorselektiert??



*Preise für eine Pixelfehlerprüfung?*
   Für Geräte bis einschließlich 24 Zoll zahlen Sie € 19,90 inkl. 19% USt., ab 25 Zoll zahlen Sie € 29,90 inkl. 19% USt.
Pixelfehlerprüfung -> Serviceangebote -> Info-Center | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## manimani89 (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: 1 toter pixel umtauschen?*

Er ist grün rot oder weiß schwer zu sagen
 Aber nicht schwarz


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: 1 toter pixel umtauschen?*



manimani89 schrieb:


> Er ist grün rot oder weiß schwer zu sagen
> Aber nicht schwarz


helle Pixel nerven, tote Pixel stören weniger

Es bleibt Deine Entscheidung. Wenn ansonsten alles gut ist, wäge ab, mit welchen Risiko der nächste schlechter ist. Es gibt so viele Bildfehler, dass Monitorkauf heute oft als Lotterie bezeichnet wird, wenn man sehr kritisch ist.

Bleibt die Frage der Lieferbarkeit. Wir warten auch auf die Testmuster:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...e-gaming-monitore-bewerben-3.html#post9909117


----------



## manimani89 (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: 1 toter pixel umtauschen?*

Man sieht ihn nur wenn's dunkel ist er ist 3cm links vom Eck entfernt. Er fällt bei rot grün blau usw nicht auf. Auch bei grau schwer. Nur bei dunklen Inhalten. Mir ist er nur aufgefallen als ich ein Game startete das links und rechts schwarze hatte da es nur 16:9 konnte


----------



## gekipptesBit (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: 1 toter pixel umtauschen?*

Tipp: Nicht sagen wegen Pixelfehler, da ziehst du eventuell den Kürzeren. Lieber sagen Gerät gefällt im Ganzen nicht, keine genaue Fehlerbeschreibung.


----------



## manimani89 (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: 1 toter pixel umtauschen?*

Man kann ihn sowieso umtauschen egal ob Pixelfehler oder gar nichts. Die Frage ist nur ob es sich auszahlt weil ich wieder warten muss und der neue vl einen Pixelfehler hat in der Mitte oder so ähnlich


----------



## BeaverCheese (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: 1 toter pixel umtauschen?*

Also ich würde den Monitor umtauschen.
Wenn man einmal von dem Pixelfehler weiß, muss man ständig hingucken und ärgert sich.
Statt mehrfach zu bestellen, würde ich dann aber einmal die Pixelfehlerprüfung dazukaufen.


----------



## gekipptesBit (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: 1 toter pixel umtauschen?*

...oder Vorführgerät kaufen. Garantiert ohne Pixelfehler, die dürfen sie nicht ausstellen oder vorführen.
Außerdem kann mal es günstiger bekommen.


----------



## manimani89 (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: 1 toter pixel umtauschen?*

Ich komme aus Österreich und das wäre zu teuer mit Mindfactory mit selektieren und Versand. Vorführgerät woher? Ich kann ihn bei Cyberport umtauschenehr nicht. Glaube werde das Risiko nicht eingehen und behalten. Sieht man wirklich zu 98% nicht. Danke


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: 1 toter pixel umtauschen?*

Schau Dir mal alle Funktionen an und entscheide dann. Wenn er außer dem einen Pixelfehler gut ist, ist das in Ordnung. Wenn noch andere Fehler da sind, wie ungleiche Farbverteilung, oder im Schwarzen ungleichmäßige Beleuchtung, muss man sich überlegen, ob er doch zurück geht
EIZO Monitortest


----------



## manimani89 (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: 1 toter pixel umtauschen?*

bis auf pixelfehler mit schwarzem hintergrund(nur mit schwarzem) und bleeding was aber nicht stört scheint alles top zu sein


----------



## drstoecker (25. Juni 2019)

*AW: 1 toter pixel umtauschen?*

hast du den neu gekauft oder über amazon whd?
um den behalten zu müssen war er definitiv zu teuer, also retour mit dem müll.
ich kenne die problematik beim oben genannten händler daher die nachfrage.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2019)

*AW: 1 toter pixel umtauschen?*

Ich hab meinen iiyama auch bei MF bestellt ohne die Prüfung dazu zu bestellen und jetzt noch mal mit einem weißen und einem schwarzen Bild getestet. Scheint aber keine Fehler zu haben.


----------



## INU.ID (26. Juni 2019)

Von meinem aktuell im Einsatz befindlichen Ersatz-Bildschirm abgesehen, den ich vor Jahren mal als Schnäppchen erworben habe (2 schwarze Pixel auf der rechten Hälfte), hatte ich bisher immer Glück was Pixelfehler angeht. Bei dem Notfall-Monitor war es mir egal, zumal man die beiden Pixel eh nicht wirklich sieht. Aber ansonsten (Fernseher, Haupt-Monitore) würde ich sofort das Gerät zurück geben, wenn auch nur ein halber Pixel irgendwo nicht 100%ig funktioniert.

Wenn ich einen neuen Bildschirm kaufe, und 100% des Preises bezahle, dann verlange ich dass das Gerät auch zu 100% einwandfrei funktioniert. Ansonsten schick ich es zurück. Da interessieren mich auch keine Pixelfehlerklassen. Wenn ich etwas mit meinem "hart verdienten" Geld bezahle, hat es frei von Mängeln zu sein.

Klingt vielleicht komisch, is aber so.


----------



## Kiryu (26. Juni 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn ich etwas mit meinem "hart verdienten" Geld bezahle, hat es frei von Mängeln zu sein.
> 
> Klingt vielleicht komisch, is aber so.



Finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht komisch und würde ich genauso handhaben, warum sollte man sich in so einem Fall mit einem fehlerhaften Produkt zufrieden geben?

Gibt ja genügend Geräte ohne jedweden Pixelfehler, es ist also nicht mal zwingend mit "Stand der Technik" zu begründen.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## manimani89 (26. Juni 2019)

Schon einen neuen bestellt sogar mit 150€ rabatt darauf. War ein rabattkey dabei��

Der andere geht zurück sobald dieser da ist


----------

